# Preworkout tadalafil reduces cortisol



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 5, 2014)

*This study shows that tadalafil use before exercise reduces the cortisol response from exercise. *

*
The phosphodiesterases type 5 inhibitor tadalafil reduces the activation of the hypothalamus-pituitary-adrenal axis in men during cycle ergometric exercise.
*
AuthorsDi Luigi L, et al. Show all Journal
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2012 Apr 15;302(8):E972-8. doi: 10.1152/ajpendo.00573.2011. Epub 2012 Feb 7.
*
Abstract
*
Phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitors may influence human physiology, health, and performance by also modulating endocrine pathways. We evaluated the effects of a 2-day tadalafil administration on adenohypophyseal and adrenal hormone adaptation to exercise in humans. Fourteen healthy males were included in a double-blind crossover trial. Each volunteer randomly received two tablets of placebo or tadalafil (20 mg/day with a 36-h interval) before a maximal exercise was performed. After a 2-wk washout, the volunteers were crossed over. Blood samples were collected at -30 and -15 min and immediately before exercise, immediately after, and during recovery (+15, +30, +60, and +90 min) for adrenocorticotropin (ACTH), β-endorphin, growth hormone (GH), prolactin, cortisol (C), corticosterone, dehydroepiandrosterone-sulfate (DHEAS), and cortisol binding globulin (CBG) assays. C-to-CBG (free cortisol index, FCI) and DHEAS-to-C ratios were calculated. Exercise intensity, perceived exertion rate, O₂ consumption, and CO₂ and blood lactate concentration were evaluated. ACTH, GH, C, corticosterone, and CBG absolute concentrations and/or areas under the curve (AUC) increased after exercise after both placebo and tadalafil. Exercise increased DHEAS only after placebo. *Compared with placebo, tadalafil administration reduced the ACTH, C, corticosterone, and FCI responses to exercise and was associated with higher β-endorphin AUC and DHEAS-to-C ratio during recovery, without influencing cardiorespiratory and performance parameters.* Tadalafil reduced the activation of the hypothalamus-pituitary-adrenal axis during exercise by probably influencing the brain's nitric oxide- and cGMP-mediated pathways. Further studies are necessary to confirm our results and to identify the involved mechanisms, possible health risks, and potential clinical uses.


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 6, 2014)

Have you noticed any side effects?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Have you noticed any side effects?



I notice I never get sore the next day thanks to reduced cortisol. 
My blood pressure is normal.
The pump is intense from increased nitric oxide.
I get harder erections at night.

I haven't experienced anything negative.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm impressed with the structure of the study more than the data and results LoL-


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 6, 2014)

What is your PRW dose and timing hoss?

Hawk


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Aug 9, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> What is your PRW dose and timing hoss?
> 
> Hawk



I do 37.5mg 30 minutes preworkout held sublingually under my tongue. 12.5mg is sufficient for most people. I also use tadalafil to keep my high blood pressure down. My dose would be high for someone with low to normal bp


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 13, 2015)

*Effect of Tadalafil Once Daily on Penile Length Loss and Morning Erections in Patients After Bilateral Nerve-sparing Radical Prostatectomy: Results From a Randomized Controlled Trial.*
Brock G, et al. Urology. 2015.
Show full citation
Abstract
OBJECTIVE: To report penile integrity measures, including stretched penile length (SPL), from a randomized, double-blind, double-dummy, placebo-controlled trial evaluating treatment with tadalafil initiated after nerve-sparing radical prostatectomy (nsRP).

METHODS: Patients aged ≤68 years were randomized after nsRP 1:1:1 to 9-month double-blind treatment (DBT) with tadalafil 5 mg once daily (OaD), 20-mg tadalafil on-demand ("pro-re-nata"; PRN), or placebo, followed by 6-week drug-free washout and 3-month open-label OaD treatment. Secondary outcome measures included the change in SPL from pre-nsRP to the end of DBT (analysis of covariance adjusting for treatment, country, baseline, age, and nerve-sparing score), responses to Sexual Encounter Profile (SEP) questions 1-3 (mixed models for repeated measures adjusting for treatment, country, visit, visit-treatment-interaction, age), and Standardized Morning Erection Question (Cochran-Mantel-Haenszel test adjusted for age and country).

RESULTS: Four hundred twenty-three patients were randomized to tadalafil OaD (N = 139), tadalafil PRN (N = 143), and placebo (N = 141). Greater retainment of SPL was observed with tadalafil OaD vs placebo at the end of DBT (least-square mean [95% confidence interval] difference OaD vs placebo, 4.1 mm [0.4 to 7.8 mm]; P = .032). No significant effects on SPL were found for tadalafil PRN vs placebo, or for the nerve-sparing score. Penile tumescence (SEP1) and ability for vaginal insertion (SEP2) significantly improved vs placebo at the end of double-blind and open-label treatment for patients randomized to tadalafil OaD only. The ability for successful sexual intercourse (SEP3) significantly improved with tadalafil OaD vs placebo only during DBT. The distribution of Standardized Morning Erection Question responses was different at the end of DBT (P = .045); 34.2% of patients on tadalafil OaD, 50.0% on tadalafil PRN, and 56.5% on placebo reported absence of morning erections.

CONCLUSION: These data suggest the early initiation of tadalafil OaD protects from penile length loss and may contribute to protection from structural cavernosal changes after nsRP.

Copyright © 2015 Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## cybrsage (May 13, 2015)

Had to look it up - it is also called Cialis.  Good to know, since that is what I am using already.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 14, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> *Effect of Tadalafil Once Daily on Penile Length Loss and Morning Erections in Patients After Bilateral Nerve-sparing Radical Prostatectomy: Results From a Randomized Controlled Trial.*
> Brock G, et al. Urology. 2015.
> Show full citation
> Abstract
> ...



JJ obviously in the study below they had gone through prostatectomy. However I have always stated the length of my flaccid penis is much bigger when on tadalafil. 

Earlier I took 20mg tadalafil pre workout and the pumps were incredible. Usually take 15mg eod for pump, sexual benefits and lowered blood pressure but could definitely feel the difference with the extra 5mg


----------



## cybrsage (May 14, 2015)

I have to agree, I look more impressive soft while taking Cialis than without it.  I always thought it was from being on TRT...but it really could be the Cialis instead.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 14, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> I have to agree, I look more impressive soft while taking Cialis than without it.  I always thought it was from being on TRT...but it really could be the Cialis instead.



Its the cialis, not the trt.  I am on both.  My wife says I stay in a pre-chub state at all times, since starting on the cialis last month.  lol.


----------



## cybrsage (May 15, 2015)

I seem to always be in a full on erection around my wife while taking Cialis.  I walk into the room where she is and there he goes.  My wife is MORE than pleased by this - and it has greatly increased the number of times she removes that condition.  

Needless to say, I am going to change nothing.  Oh, and taking Proviron helps too...after a week of taking it, I started to notice that every non-fat woman of any age looks good enough to hit.


----------



## Lanbro (May 17, 2015)

One of the best things I have bought:

- great pump when working out. My forearms are pumped after 1 set of any upper body part.

- no Ed anymore. Feels like I'm 20 again (actually 46)
- can piss normally again. 

Awesome product!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 17, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> One of the best things I have bought:
> 
> - great pump when working out. My forearms are pumped after 1 set of any upper body part.
> 
> ...



Being able to piss like a racehorse again is worth the cost of taking it, if for no other reason.  I just take it in the morning along with my other supps and meds.  Am I still getting the same effect as if I took it 30 min pwo?  I do it that way so I don't forget it, and since the half life is days on it.


----------



## cybrsage (May 18, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Being able to piss like a racehorse again is worth the cost of taking it, if for no other reason.  I just take it in the morning along with my other supps and meds.  Am I still getting the same effect as if I took it 30 min pwo?  I do it that way so I don't forget it, and since the half life is days on it.



There is a "surge" of sorts about 1.5 hours after taking it, then it levels off for the next two or so days, then it decays rapidly.  That is why they say you take it Friday night for a lovely weekend.  If you shift it to about 1.5 hours prior to hitting the gym, you will get the best pump from it.

Interesting...just noticed that is the same amount of time for TNE to kick in and give you the "I am a GOD!" feeling.

Oh, and with all the water I drink (and I assume all of us here drink) being able to piss freely and quickly is of vital importance!


----------

